# Rogaine/Minoxidil



## ckrd79 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello all,

This one is for all my fellow hair loss sufferers! Does anyone know where I can buy Rogaine or a similar product in Abu Dhabi. I have been to several pharmacies but non of them seem to stock it.


----------

